# Snail Damage



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

I have recently pulled our my rotting water sprite. I have 2 apple snails in my tank. I think the apple snails may be eating my bananna plant. Does this look like snail damage?


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

I have common(pest) ramshorn snails and the only two plants that I've kept that have been eaten are hygro and a banana plant. They loved the banana plant, especially the "bananas".


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

I've never had a pest snail in this tank. Though when I removed their major sorce of food ( water sprite) the snails could only feed on the bananna plant. So I'm going to need to give my snails zucchini so atleast they will have another choice. I only havo one small snail in another tank I have. He's not really a pest since he eats my floating water sprite that I keep soley for nitrate removal. He's kinda cool actually.


----------

